# favorite headphone, earbuds?



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2010)

i got several of em
2 skull candy
bose earbuds
and the recently bought and now favorite, the portapro by koss


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Headphones: 
-Skullcandy, they were pretty good until they broke 

Earbuds: 
-Skullcandy again, good for blocking out background noise
-Sony, noise isolating
-Marshmallow, fit nicely and isolate noise


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

Headphones: Sony studio monitor headphones.  I have two, and I love them.

Earbuds: These ancient Sony walkman earbuds.  I like them because they actually stay in my ears.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

/thread


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

Nollix said:


> /thread


 
Kewl my headphones are in there.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Stop buying god damn skullcandy headphones you stupid fucks

And make the plunge to over-ear headphones. Earbuds do more harm than good.


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop buying god damn skullcandy headphones you stupid fucks
> 
> And make the plunge to over-ear headphones. Earbuds do more harm than good.


 
This.  

I had a pair of skullcandy headphones once, and I thought they sucked balls.  Low quality, and they fell apart quite quickly.

And I use my studio monitors whenever I can with my portable music player.  I only use my walkman earbuds when I need to have something that fits in my pockets.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2010)

for my pc i have sennheiser HD 212 pro headphones.
http://www.talmir.co.il/catalog_files/catalog_images/small_images/1028.gif
they are awesome^^ i bought them about 2 or so years ago and they are still as good as new. very comfortable and they have a pretty powerful base since they are meant to be DJ headphones 

for my mobile devices i have a pair of sennheiser mx 360 headphones
http://www.radiokeiser.ch/shop/images/produktbilder/02013.JPG
they are pretty ok, they are doing their job pretty well^^


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate earbuds. I have a pair of Skullcandy Hesh that work fine. Good amount of bass, comfortable, very tough, decent range... It has mediocre treble, though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 20, 2010)

Can't stand earbuds, nor most OTH - They have cups that are too damn small, or a headband that is too small. I managed to settle on a good pair of Audio-Technica, but I do still have a great set of Sony BTH that are like 6+ years old, but fucking AMAZING in every category (comfortable, great sound, sturdy quality, single long cord). I stopped wear ear-buds because of how much damage my ears got.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 20, 2010)

Astro A40's for gaming, would prefer Sennheiser 555 or higher for music but am using A30s, using skull candy aluminium buds at the moment but will switch out for sennheisers when they break.

No amp or speakers at the moment, I'm just using a logitec PC speaker set for music, when I have the spare cash i'll invest in some dali speakers and a decent amp.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

Lil' cheap $6.99 in-ear phones.


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

Creative FATAL1TY headset. Detachable mic and I can use it for my iPhone as well.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop buying god damn skullcandy headphones you stupid fucks


 


JamesB said:


> This.
> 
> I had a pair of skullcandy headphones once, and I thought they sucked balls.  Low quality, and they fell apart quite quickly.


The Skullcandy headphones and earbuds I had worked very well

I snapped the little bridge thing though of the headphones on accident though

But my earbuds have always worked well (the only problem with me and having earbuds of any kind is the fact that they always tend to short out)


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The Skullcandy headphones and earbuds I had worked very well


 
Most of them are decent, but only just. You can do a hell of a lot better with the same amount of money in all cases, and you wouldn't be supporting a brand that puts appealing to the idiot kids demographic over sound.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

Skullcandies are mediocre and overpriced. Stop buying them.
Sennheisers are generally pretty good though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 20, 2010)

I have cheap-ass earphones from Walmart that just snap around my ears.
They've suited my needs pretty well so far.

Can't stand buds, or anything that goes into my ear.
They hurt like a bitch.

I'd prefer to get some big, professional ones, but I don't have the money for that kind of shit.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

Sennheiser HD 280 Pro


----------



## Runefox (Jun 21, 2010)

Audio Technica ATH-M50 - One of the best on the market for the price.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

iFrogz Plugz

Stupid name, best one's I've ever bought. I can hear things through them, and they don't provide all of the tones I like to hear in the amounts I like them: treble, mid, and bass. I've stepped on them, sat on them, bit them, and thrown them and they just don't break. Plus they're a reasonable price. No way I'm paying $40+ for any sort of headphones. Best part is they don't hurt my ears from the shape.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 21, 2010)

Sennheiser makes pretty good stuff and there's retardedly good deals on them at amazon all the time.  Like, 60% off or more.


----------



## Riv (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm happy with the earbuds that came with my iPod; they stay in my ears without raping them, sound pretty good, and don't deafen me entirely unless I want them to. Not being able to hear what's going on around me makes me uncomfortable, so that last one is important.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd have to say my faves are the current ones I have (though undoubtedly if I had the cash to upgrade, I'd quickly find new faves). 

Main headphones: Sennheiser HD500 http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41J3NTK57QL.jpg (no longer in production, replaced by HD515)

Game Headphones: Sennheiser PC151 http://senncom.com/comm/home_en.nsf/root/headsets_PCs_gaming_500922

Ear buds: Sennheiser MX 85 Sport II http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheise...5?Open&path=private_headphones_mp3_sport-line


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Sennheiser makes pretty good stuff and there's retardedly good deals on them at amazon all the time.  Like, 60% off or more.


 
This. I bought the 280s i posted up there on black friday for like $70 2 years ago (they were retailing for $200) Now I think they're retailing for $150 and selling for $90 on amazon, last time I checked. Still an awesome deal though.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 21, 2010)

Grado SR225 with a Headroom amp.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had my skull candy head phones for evar... First pair. Still work like a charm.


----------

